# Samsung DP700A3D all-in-one pc Bios Issue



## homiesmart (Jul 31, 2012)

After updating bios the computer does not post. Is there any way to reverse the procedure? I have restarted the computer a number of times hoping that it would revert to the original settings with no luck. 

Whilst using the Samsung software auto-update I did not realise that the bios was on the list - thank you.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Make and model number of your PC?

I am not aware of any BIOS flash for Samsung PCs. By the looks of things you will need to contact Samsung about this issue.


----------



## homiesmart (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you for the prompt reply. I have the Samsung DP700A3D all-in-one pc. Samsung have been contacted but they want me to send the computer to them. I understand that this PC uses an Intel motherboard.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Is the unit under warranty?


----------



## homiesmart (Jul 31, 2012)

It's not under warranty. The only thing I thought I could do is to change the motherboard.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That would work if you found a used motherboard online somewhere.

Other than that there isn't much you can do unless you try to blame Samsung for the issue and wrong BIOS.


----------



## homiesmart (Jul 31, 2012)

I understand that bios update failures are quite common, and the blame surely lies with the manufacturer. I think I'll try to find a motherboard online. Thank you again for your support.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Any time!


----------

